# 95905 and Medicare



## jmcpolin (Mar 26, 2012)

from what I can tell 95905 is billed once per limb, there are 4 limbs so ok to bill 4 times, we billed 3 units and Medicare is denying saying too many are billed.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Aug 27, 2013)

Just ran into this issue myself. Called my local Medicare carrier (Noridian) they stated they only allow up to 2 units.


----------

